# hgh / rips side effects...



## sfstud33 (Sep 4, 2013)

im breaking out in itches on my arms and legs like a mild case of hives. Im wondering if its the riptropins...

Does anyone else get sides like this, and also what sides do people get? Im trying to work out whether to stop or keep going. I really want to keep going, but if my body is not liking the product then i dont want to screw anything up.


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 4, 2013)

SHIT... I HAD THIS. The inside of my forearms would itch and then where i scratched would swell up. My doc told me it was allergies... i changed laundry detergents and everything too.

Good thing is it finally went away on its own... just as all the other sides did with the rips.


----------



## amore169 (Sep 4, 2013)

I never had this side effects when using Rips, I been on them for over a year.


----------



## grind4it (Sep 4, 2013)

That makes two of us.



amore169 said:


> I never had this side effects when using Rips, I been on them for over a year.


----------



## PFM (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't have that reaction either. What BAC water are you using?


----------



## Azog (Sep 4, 2013)

Could be a lot of things.

I have been on rips for like 9 months and not experienced anything like this. This would only happen to me when I took oral antibiotics for acne.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 4, 2013)

Never had itching side effect from rips.


----------



## graniteman (Sep 4, 2013)

yea, somethings not right .  this your 1st go round with hgh?  might be totally unrelated to your hgh. try some benadryl and make sure your bac water is gtg and keep that stuff in the fridge. i've had jopint pain that made me wanna cry but never hives


----------



## Bigwhite (Sep 4, 2013)

graniteman said:


> yea, somethings not right .  this your 1st go round with hgh?  might be totally unrelated to your hgh. try some benadryl and make sure your bac water is gtg and keep that stuff in the fridge.* i've had jopint pain that made me wanna cry but never hives*


*
*
That joint pain take long to go away? My elbows have been kiiling me...


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 4, 2013)

PFM said:


> I don't have that reaction either. What BAC water are you using?



I think i got my bac water from MP Research. I was wondering about this too....


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 4, 2013)

grind4it said:


> That makes two of us.



I third this. I've not experienced this side, been running Rips for nearly 18 mos.


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 4, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> I think i got my bac water from MP Research. I was wondering about this too....



Did my description sound similar? It was honestly nothing more than an annoyance here & there and went away fairly quickly. Maybe we're talking about something different if its seriously bothering you. I never even thought it was connected to the rips and it started a good bit after I had been on then disappeared again.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 4, 2013)

try new BAC first


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 4, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Did my description sound similar? It was honestly nothing more than an annoyance here & there and went away fairly quickly. Maybe we're talking about something different if its seriously bothering you. I never even thought it was connected to the rips and it started a good bit after I had been on then disappeared again.



Yes, your description seems to match me. My itches seem to be receding now. 

I think it might be an allergic reaction to the bac water. I've had four bottles of the stuff and i also used them for experimenting with some peptides like GHRH-2 & 6, and some Melanotan II. I seem to remember having similar reactions so now that i think back, its likely to be bunk bac water.

Im going to order some new bac water and see if that helps.

So where's a good place to get bac water from these days? Any recommendations?


----------



## SHRUGS (Sep 5, 2013)

Mountainside medical brother! I think they're still havin a 25% off sale on BAC water.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 5, 2013)

SHRUGS said:


> Mountainside medical brother! I think they're still havin a 25% off sale on BAC water.
> !SHRUGS!



Thanks for the tip mate - greatly appreciated. I just ordered three bottles so i'll see how that goes. I think this should solve the problem.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey studd and Andro I don't know if you guys know this but excess masterbation causes itching (not sure but goat play could also impact your itching - studd anything you want to tell us....Andro we already know about your goat play).


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 5, 2013)

been on Rips for a year also, haven't had that side nor with any other GH.


----------



## Kohler (Sep 5, 2013)

been on rips for 2 months. No itching here either.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 5, 2013)

transcend2007 said:


> Hey studd and Andro I don't know if you guys know this but excess masterbation causes itching (not sure but goat play could also impact your itching - studd anything you want to tell us....Andro we already know about your goat play).



I never heard of this before. You mean there is such thing as too much masturbation? How much is too much?????


----------



## graniteman (Sep 5, 2013)

Bigwhite said:


> [/B]
> That joint pain take long to go away? My elbows have been kiiling me...


It only killed me for a few nights. ssome reason the pain only sets in  at night . I was told it's from nerves being pinched, i don' know, I've never read anything conclusive on it.  What did help me to get to higher iu's is ramping down %25 for a week then slowly ramping back up. Did that a couple times and now , I only get the numb tingling finger n arms, no pain


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 27, 2013)

Thought I would report back. Changed brands of bacterial water and gives went away. New ba has been good so far.

Also feeling a tightness when I tough my thumb to my pinky finger. Been this way for the last week. Rip side or just strained hands????


----------

